# Seiten mit Jobs für Kreative Köpfe wie wir...?



## corona (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemand im Netz Seiten wo es Jobs für kreative Köpfe wie uns gibt? Ich meine sowas für Screendesigner, Media-Designer, Grafik-Designer etc.

Wäre dankbar, da ich demnächst auf der Suche nach einem Job bin und mir jetzt schon mal einen Überblick erschaffen wollte.

Thanx


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Januar 2006)

http://www.monster.de
http://www.stepstone.de
http://www.jobscout24.de
http://www.coroflot.com

Google spuckt noch viel mehr aus


----------



## thecamillo (26. Januar 2006)

Was auch nicht so verkehrt ist, ist die Seite http://www.openbc.com Dies ist eine Online-Plattform für das Social-Networking neuer und bestehender Business-Kontakte und ausschließlich Selbständigen vorbehalten. Nachteil: Nur für Unternehmen! Vorteil: Viele!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## Freakt (27. Januar 2006)

Kommt doch ganz darauf an was Du machen willst !
Das bedeutet was Du genau machen möchtes und zwar ganz genau! Und was traust Du Dir zu ?
Du kannst nicht einfach 4 oder 10 verschidene Jobs auflisten und sagen das will ich machen (vielleicht) oder was anderes.

Ansonsten wäre mein Tip, wenn Du in einem der Bereiche wirklich gut bist und Dir auch einiges zutraust, dann trete direkt an verschiedene Firmen ran, die meisten Stellenausschreibungen sind bei den Firmen direkt auf den Internetseiten ohne das sie sonst wo aufgelistet sind!

Ich z.B. möchte etwas mal als 3D Designer machen im Bereich Games und habe mir alle möglichen spiele Firmen rausgesucht egal wo sie auf der WElt sind, meine beste Adresse was http://www.mythicentertainment.com/jobs/index.html
Schau auch mal dort, die suchen einige Leute in dem Bereich, ist halt nur die Frage ob Du so weit reisen willst  ^^


----------

